# Whatever happened to Lars Tetens?



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

I grew up in Upstate New York where Lars Tetens was based out of. I was friends with his T-Shirt screenprinter and he wasn't a cigar smoker. That guy gave me a bunch of Lars' smokes to try (and that is what got me into cigar smoking in the first place). Now, knowing that there is general disdain for the aromatic cigar, I'm just curious, whatever happened to his line? Did he just drop out of the business? For nostalgias sake, I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some to see if I was nuts for smoking them in the first place. Anyone have any info?

Dave.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I believe they went "tetens" up. :noidea:


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

Atlantic cigar co. shows some of his sticks in stock but who knows if thats right. Hes on good ol facebook but doesn't seem to be pushing his cigars if he even makes them anymore. Looks like hes making chocolates haha. I remember this guy coming into a friends store and trying to push his clothes. He would snap his fingers and an asian girl came in displaying the stuff.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

He did an event a month or so ago in California.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

In reference to the the cigar market worldwide: Who?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> In reference to the the cigar market worldwide: Who?


Imagine an expensive exclusive line of cigars that all tasted like Acids.

You sure haven't missed anything here Warren!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Imagine an expensive exclusive line of cigars that all tasted like Acids.
> 
> You sure haven't missed anything here Warren!


LMAO. Phew! I was worried I'd missed a premium sort after.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Youre not missing a thing Warren, Lars is a sociopathic liar.

If anyone wants to try his "cigars" M&M cigars in Norwalk CT has a stack of them sitting in the for sale humidor.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Dread said:


> Youre not missing a thing Warren, Lars is a sociopathic liar.
> 
> If anyone wants to try his "cigars" M&M cigars in Norwalk CT has a stack of them sitting in the for sale humidor.


Brett,

Have you met him? He seems like he's an interesting character. I see you're from Saratoga Springs. I grew up in the Utica/Rome area.


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

DLB... I'm from Utica. Just moved to Cedar Lake.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

When I first tried cigars back in the mid 90's, I thoroughly enjoyed Lars Teten. Not sure that would hold true today as my tastes have changed. Funny thing is I, too, wondered what happened to this line of smokes and recently did a short internet search to see if they're still around


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

DLB said:


> Brett,
> 
> Have you met him? He seems like he's an interesting character. I see you're from Saratoga Springs. I grew up in the Utica/Rome area.


Not personally but I know A LOT of people that do know him and every single one says the same things about him. Taking a look at his website also backs up just about everything Ive been told as well.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

He did just join up with a shop out here in So Cal. I hadn't heard of him prior to that. I have one of his sticks sitting in my humi if anyone wants to stake a claim on it.

Lars Tetens Cuban Price Busters Repblica

That one. IMHO, his bands look cheap (I could make those...hell..I could make those better...). Smells like an ACID, I just never gave it a shot.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought Lars Tetens was the drummer for Metallica.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> He did just join up with a shop out here in So Cal. I hadn't heard of him prior to that. I have one of his sticks sitting in my humi if anyone wants to stake a claim on it.
> 
> That one. IMHO, his bands look cheap (I could make those...hell..I could make those better...). Smells like an ACID, I just never gave it a shot.


If you want someone to take that Tetens off your hands, I'd be more than happy to enjoy it for nostalgia sake.

Let me know what kind of deal you'd like to work out.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

I did notice he hosted an event a few weeks back in the LA area. I couldn't make it down that way. Was wondering what he was doing and if it was relate to cigars. Good to know. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

DLB said:


> If you want someone to take that Tetens off your hands, I'd be more than happy to enjoy it for nostalgia sake.
> 
> Let me know what kind of deal you'd like to work out.


PM me your address, and just pay it forward when the opportunity arises for someone else, and we're golden.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Nology said:


> DLB... I'm from Utica. Just moved to Cedar Lake.


What a small world. I haven't lived up there for about 12 years now. My kids live up there as well as my mom. I graduated from New Hartford in 1999. I do miss the Adirondacks though. The air force has been good to me though and given me some nice places to live over the past 12 years. Can't complain. Cedar lake is beautiful and the golf course there is great.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> I believe they went "tetens" up. :noidea:


LOL! Could be - I haven't kept abreast of the latest developments ... ound:


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> Lars Tetens Cuban Price Busters Repblica
> t.


I dont know about you guys, but I am IN for one of his $14,500 "custom Stainless Steel" watches!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Tritones said:


> LOL! Could be - I haven't kept abreast of the latest developments ... ound:


From reading this thread it seems like the only positive aspect of this company is that some people have fond mammaries of their cigars.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

First prize: a Lars Teten cigar!

Second prize: _*Two*_ Lars Teten cigars!

Booby prize: well, I got the word "booby" in, so the prize really doesn't matter!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Dave-Just left you a visitor message w/ my email so you can send me your address.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> He did just join up with a shop out here in So Cal. I hadn't heard of him prior to that. I have one of his sticks sitting in my humi if anyone wants to stake a claim on it.
> 
> That one. IMHO, his bands look cheap (I could make those...hell..I could make those better...). Smells like an ACID, I just never gave it a shot.


Im still too new do PMs apparently. And I apologize for being an asshat and assuming you were a guy. Lol. Thanks for the offer. My email is davidlbauer at g Ma il.c|o|m. If you'd like shoot me an email and I can send you my address.

Thanks again!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

This thread too funny... I grew up in upstate NY as well... and yes I crossed paths with Lars back when he was skinny and had hair. He was quite the character... I think he once told me that he was the only American to ever get trained as a ninja in Japan. Lots of tall tales from that one... you could write a book and then some... One of my retailers did an event with him last year, he showed up late, played a bunch of loud noise on his guitar with his band, blew the breakers at the shop several times, and then offered the owner exclusive distribution rights in PA and OH for only $250k. Well, if his goal is to get people to talk about him then I guess you could say he's a successful man.


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

DLB said:


> What a small world. I haven't lived up there for about 12 years now. My kids live up there as well as my mom. I graduated from New Hartford in 1999. I do miss the Adirondacks though. The air force has been good to me though and given me some nice places to live over the past 12 years. Can't complain. Cedar lake is beautiful and the golf course there is great.


Very small world. I graduated from Proctor in 99.


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

Here is everything Lars Tetens. I Love Luxury Gifts - the internet's best source for luxury


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

So you're saying he's NOT the drummer from Metallica, he's some sort of ninja?


:smoke:


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Nology said:


> Very small world. I graduated from Proctor in 99.


You didn't play basketball did you? I was the freakishly tall 6'7" 16 year-old on the New Hartford JV team in 10th grade. I didn't play my senior year though. What cigar shops are there in New Hartford/Utica? Does Cavallo's still have his cigar bar in the village in New Hartford? I haven't been home since Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

BaldBassist said:


> Here is everything Lars Tetens. I Love Luxury Gifts - the internet's best source for luxury


LMAO. He must have been high when he wrote this stuff. He's bonkers.

"When Lars Tetens met the young business prodigy Musashi, she was running her parents' multi-million dollar fitness center (she had been since she was 10). "

"Lars Tetens has always been the leader in the cigar industry..."

:der: :der: :der:


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

He must have smoked one of his gorilla fingers and decided to call it quits


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

DLB said:


> You didn't play basketball did you? I was the freakishly tall 6'7" 16 year-old on the New Hartford JV team in 10th grade. I didn't play my senior year though. What cigar shops are there in New Hartford/Utica? Does Cavallo's still have his cigar bar in the village in New Hartford? I haven't been home since Thanksgiving or Christmas.


Nope didn't play basketball. Theres a small shop in Clinton and one on Auburn ave in Utica that I know of. The prices are crazy though. Cavallos does still have the cigar bar. They removed some tables in the back and added leather chairs and couches. Bring your own next time you come. They want $20 a stick for ashtons.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

BaldBassist said:


> Here is everything Lars Tetens. I Love Luxury Gifts - the internet's best source for luxury





> When Columbus came to the New World and visted what are now the Carribean islands, he raped and pillaged the indigenous community who had been using tobacco since time immemorial. The ancient ways of tobacco were lost as these native peoples were subjugated and assimilated, the old techniques continued to lie in the dust of time for centuries....
> 
> Until Lars Tetens.


ROTFLMAO. :r:chk:r Nothing like :BS & mirrors! Oh I like this guy already. :first:


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

He's a trip. He's like the Don King of Cigars a whole lotta hype! :roll:

Or more like Gene Simmons from Kiss who will sell one of his children for the right price!! LOL!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

BMack said:


> So you're saying he's ... some sort of ninja?
> 
> :smoke:


Yes - the ninjacompoop kind! ound:


----------



## RoRo (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Dave,
I actually was looking up who Lars Tetens was, because he was at my local winery and cigar store today. He seemed like an interesting character so I bought a few since I like to try a lot of things. I sadly opened the cello and realized it was an infused cigar. I like to rotate them in occasionally but not my cup of tea. If you really want one for nostalgia purpose, I'd be more than happy to sell u what I paid for it, and if you'd be willing to cover shipping, I'd be happy to send you one. I'm not looking too forward to trying them.
~Anner


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

bpegler said:


> Imagine an expensive exclusive line of cigars that all tasted like Acids.
> 
> You sure haven't missed anything here Warren!


Actually just the opposite Acids all tasted like Lars 'gars....at least his aros...Acid was the follower when it came to the crazy infused line of cigars. Each time I smoked either, I got a massive headache.

I have had some traditional non-infused cigars that Lars rolled some 30 years ago...those on the other hand will impress even the snootiest of cigar smokers.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

OnePyroTec said:


> Actually just the opposite Acids all tasted like Lars 'gars....at least his aros...Acid was the follower when it came to the crazy infused line of cigars. Each time I smoked either, I got a massive headache.
> 
> I have had some traditional non-infused cigars that Lars rolled some 30 years ago...those on the other hand will impress even the snootiest of cigar smokers.


I must say that I had no idea that anyone had 30 year old Lars Tetens in their humidor. Maybe some old Montecristo or Dunhill, but not Lars Tetens...


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

they had came out of Lars's personal humidor in which he had gifted to a friend and we then smoked.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

interesting thread. Just heard about him the other day. I was told Jonathan Drew used to work for him. Not sure if it's true. Normally not an infused fan, but would try one if I had the opportunity.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, I remember looking this up not too long ago for some reason. IIRC, there were a lot of ads with superlative claims and mystique...Is he a real person or just an abstract? What is behind the exotic nature of these smokes? Inquiring smokers want to know.

In DE's early days, I equated Lars Tetens with the infused smokes DE was putting out at the time. Same marketing angle, with the mystique surrounding the ingredients and process of making the cigars.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Milhouse said:


> interesting thread. Just heard about him the other day. I was told Jonathan Drew used to work for him. Not sure if it's true. Normally not an infused fan, but would try one if I had the opportunity.


Yup, JD used to work for Lars. That is where he got his ideas, marketing, and other things.

Lars also made a line call the David Allan Gosson or DAGars for short. They were traditional type cigars except they were too powerful for most smokers.

Lars has MANY irons in the fire so to speak, cigars is/was just a small part of his life.

edit: came across this site which can put Lars into perspective. 
Cigars


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

From poking around on his site, it seems like Lars really loves him some Lars.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, looks like he makes the best stuff in the whole world!

Cant believe I have never heard about him!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Was anyone else surprised they didn't see him in the process of creating the "duck face" in those photos on his site?


----------



## Rochelle101 (Jan 29, 2017)

In reference to the Lars Tetens tasting like Acid cigars.. haha then you've never smoked either one. The Tetens are fantastic whereas the Acids in my opinion taste like raunchy perfume. Just my opinion.


----------



## AeroJones (Jun 12, 2017)

Drew Estate are rip offs! Drew Estate used to be a major vendor of Lars' and stole hundreds of thousands of $ worth of Lars Teeten product, stole His methods, stole His people and they never, ever matched Lar's Teetens quality and draw. **** Acid! **** Drew Estates and **** that punk ass martian on a motor cycle!
Lars Teetens is a Rolls Royce, Acid is a Yugo with no motor! There is NO comparison! And **** all You Lar's haters...Those cigars were GREAT! (In My opinion, of course!) Have a nice day fellas....


----------

